# Thought I would share some local Pharmacy bottles.



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

Going through some of many if my boxes of bottles because I HAVE to thin out the extras. So found these and figured I would share. I love good embossing. These pictures are hard to take btw.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 19, 2021)

So many nice ones! those have great embossing! Very nice post, thank you for sharing!

~Fred


----------

